# FR: X pour cent + accord du verbe (singulier / pluriel)



## disturb_me

93% a dit qu'il pense...

93% ont dit qu'ils pensent...

Which is right?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Donaldos

_I'd say : 93% *ont* dit que ..._

but

_93% de la population *a* dit ..._ 

and 

_93% de la population *ont* dit ..._ 

are both correct.


----------



## laudace

Friends,
I must differ in opinion on the previous posting by Donaldos.  Several years ago, I saw this point of grammar in the same way:
as A group, therefore, il a
and as numerous individuals, therefore, ils ont

However, consider the following:
[…]
Les deux tiers de la population devront se soumettre à ce règlement.

These are extracts from an advanced grammar course, submitted for your help.  (Grammaire avancée du français, FLE-19200, Université Laval)

Meilleurs!


----------



## giga2294

French is only my mother tongue and I am not an expert in french grammar.  But I don't totally agree with the 2 previous posts.
I would say
- 93% de la population a... (population = one population / single)
- 93% des personnes ont... (personnes = plural)
[…]

Hope it helps.


----------



## Donaldos

The thing is that the verb can agree either with the percentage (_0.5%, 1%_ : singular ; _2%, 58% :_ plural) or the complement (_de la population, du monde, de la route_ : singular ; _des gens, des personnes, des récoltes_ : plural), depending on which you want to emphasize.

I would personally say " _xx % de la population *a*_ " (singular) and it usually sounds more natural to me but using_* ont*_ instead of _*a*_ is not incorrect.

[…]

I'm afraid I don't see your point* laudace*...


----------



## laudace

I appreciate the politesse, as always (especially Donaldos).  My point was that my courses in French grammar indicated that, while I saw it the same way as you, it was counted wrong.  I was surprised.  I'm now wondering whether it is a matter of common usage to use the singular form.  My wife, a native of Luxembourg and francophone, got the same point of grammar wrong.

The examples I gave are directly from an exam.  Hope this clears things up.

[…]

On admet que 20% de la population est en faveur.
Finalement, 70% des candidats sont convoqués en entrevue.

In the 2nd case, the accord (pluriel) was made with the complement.

These examples come from the same...Hope it helps.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donaldos said:


> The thing is that the verb can agree either with the percentage (_0.5%, 1%_ : singular ; _2%, 58% :_ plural) or the complement (_de la population, du monde, de la route_ : singular ; _des gens, des personnes, des récoltes_ : plural), depending on which you want to emphasize.


 I fully agree with Donaldos.


----------



## Sofia Loren

Quelqu'un me pourrait dire si ma phrase ici est correcte ou s'il faut mettre soutenir au singulier?

"57% de la population française soutiennent l’interdiction totale de la burqa"

Merci


----------



## VanOo

Il faut mettre au singulier.

57% de la population française soutient ...
57% des français soutiennent ...


----------



## Aoyama

absolument.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont en fait possibles : soit l'accord avec le complément, soit avec le numéral.

_Cinquante-sept pour cent de la population française *soutiennent/soutient*…
Cinquante-sept pour cent des Français *soutiennent*…_ (Comme dans ce cas les deux sont au pluriel, il n'y a pas le choix !)

Cela dit, je préfère aussi l'accord avec le complément.

P.S.: En typographie soignée, on évite de commencer une phrase par un nombre en chiffres ; il est préférable de l'écrire en toutes lettres.


----------



## iaatf

25 % of the butter that is consumed in France.....
In English I would use "is" but from what I'm seeing in the forums, I should use "sont".
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Beurre _is uncountable, no matter what quantity of it you're referring to. Singular.


----------



## iaatf

Think I understand now. It's the verb for the 25 % that would be in the plural.
25 % of the butter consumed in France comes from.... 
I would use "proviennent.......     ?
Thanks so much.


----------



## pointvirgule

Like I said: _25 % du beurre consommé en France provient de..._


----------



## Rosie Monnington

Is it correct to use pourcentage as a singular or plural noun?
e.g. En Europe seulement 20% des films sont réalisés par une femme
Or should you say "En Europe seulement un 20% des films est réalisé par une femme."
The former sounds rights to me.  I'm not sure.


----------



## Yendred

_seulement 20% des films sont réalisés par une femme_ 

_seulement un 20% des films est réalisé par une femme_ 

but:
_seulement *1*% des films *est réalisé* par une femme_
(because _one percent_ is singular)


----------



## jekoh

Yendred said:


> but:
> _seulement *1*% des films *est réalisé* par une femme_
> (because _one percent_ is singular)


Or :
_seulement *1*% des films *sont réalisés* par une femme_
(because _des films_ is plural)



			
				OQLF said:
			
		

> Après l’expression d’une fraction ou d’un pourcentage suivis d’un complément, l’accord du verbe peut se faire au singulier ou au pluriel, selon le sens ou l’importance qu’on accorde à la proportion exprimée par la fraction ou le pourcentage, ou à l’ensemble exprimé par le complément. Dans ce dernier cas, un complément au pluriel entraîne un verbe au pluriel, tandis qu’un complément au singulier entraîne un verbe au singulier.


Voir Banque de dépannage linguistique - Fraction et pourcentage

Girodet semble plus catégorique :


> 1 *Pour cent, suivi d'un nom au singulier.* Le verbe se met au singulier. L'adjectif ou le participe se met au singulier et s'accorde en genre avec le nom : _Trente pour cent de la population approuve ces mesures et se déclare satisfaite._
> 2 *Pour cent, suivi d'un nom au pluriel.* Le verbe se met au pluriel. L'adjectif ou le participe se met au pluriel et s'accorde en genre avec le nom: _Vingt pour cent des candidates sont admises à l'oral._


----------

